# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Por que no pone el maximo historico ?

## Valencià Xe

Hola buenas,soy nuevo en este foro :

                                                   Aunque hace tiempo que entro a leer no me habia atrevido a escribir,lo hago porque tengo una pregunta:

En el apartado de embalses,pone el numero actual de hm ,el de hace un año y tambien como estaba hace 10 años,pero creo que tambien seria de gran interes si se puede saber y se tiene el dato el momento que estuvo el embalse mas lleno y tambien mas vacio

Gracias un saludo y espero escribir bastante por aqui

----------


## Valencià Xe

Puede que este post no debiera ir aqui :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Puede que este post no debiera ir aqui


Esto sería más bien para el foro General. A ver si lo demás moderadores están de acuerdo y lo movemos.

----------


## Valencià Xe

> Esto sería más bien para el foro General. A ver si lo demás moderadores están de acuerdo y lo movemos.


Seria mejor informar a los moderadores y que ellos juzguen ?

Por que aqui no esta teniendo demasiado exito

----------


## Luján

> Seria mejor informar a los moderadores y que ellos juzguen ?
> 
> Por que aqui no esta teniendo demasiado exito


Bueno, creo que lo vamos a mover y ya está.

----------


## Valencià Xe

El post lo abrí mas como sugerencia,pero aunque se ha cambiado de "foro" tampoco parece que este teniendo demasiado exito

Gracias de todas formas

----------


## Luján

> El post lo abrí mas como sugerencia,pero aunque se ha cambiado de "foro" tampoco parece que este teniendo demasiado exito
> 
> Gracias de todas formas


Tranquilo, que ha tenido 194 visitas, aunque no se hayan puesto mensajes sí que se ha visto.

----------


## Valencià Xe

> Tranquilo, que ha tenido 194 visitas, aunque no se hayan puesto mensajes sí que se ha visto.


No me habia fijado de lo que dices,bueno entonces puede que si haya servido de algo :Smile:

----------

